# Australian SAS To Return to Afghanistan



## Emac44 (Mar 27, 2007)

Over last few days news here is about Aussie SAS to return to Afghanistan. An expected rise in Al Qaeda and Tahliban insurgency is being talked about in Canberra and the Afghanistan Government has requested from the ADF and Australian Govt to bring SAS Troopers back into action to combat the surge of expected attacks by Al Qaeda and Tahliban over next few months and the SAS to redeploy back to the country. So far the Federal Opposition has supported this move. Any one else have an opinion on this news from Canberra


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 27, 2007)

Honestly, first I've heard of it.


----------



## Emac44 (Mar 30, 2007)

Was on Sky News here in Brisbane Wild last week


----------

